# Which pipe brand takes up the most rack space in your collection?



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Savinelli, for me.

4 Autographs
2 Hercules
2 Baronets

8 Savs out of a collection of 51 pipes.


----------



## jonasinmacon (Apr 28, 2009)

Savinelli Venezia line for me. At $60 a pop here, I think they are a pretty good deal. I have 4 of them now. I like the fact that they are filtered.

I also have 1 Wiley, which is my prized possession.


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

6 Big Ben's for me


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I only have 2 or 3 max of any particular brand, with 37 total in my current collection. I'm still fairly young in my pipe smoking life and haven't nailed down an all-out fav brand yet. It's hard to decide as all I have are good smokers..... Just been lucky I guess.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

5 Pete's (Irish)
5 WO Larsen's (Danish)
4 Big Ben's (Dutch)
4 Neerup's (Danish)
4 Spanu's (Italian)


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Stanwell. Their Golden Danish sandblast is a superb deal vs their smooth lines, and it's a great sandblast.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

10 out of my 20 pipes are Savinelli's. They smoke pretty darn well and can be got at a very reasonable price on Ebay. Im a big fan of the 623 Bulldog. and the bigger 624 KS bulldog. Great for flake tobac.
Brian..p


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Stanwell. Their Golden Danish sandblast is a superb deal vs their smooth lines, and it's a great sandblast.


I agree. The blast on my one Golden Danish is as good as I've seen anywhere, outside of a Savinelli Guibleo D'Oro which I toasted. Sucker burned on its maiden voyage. Of course, they couldn't provide me with another, as they were pretty rare. Such is life.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> 5 Pete's (Irish)
> 5 WO Larsen's (Danish)
> 4 Big Ben's (Dutch)
> 4 Neerup's (Danish)
> 4 Spanu's (Italian)


Silly question since you own four, but I've got my eye on a particular Neerup - any feedback?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Nine Brakners.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Missouri Meerschaumipe:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

7 Savinellis
5 Stanwells

Among the rest are 1 Neerup, 1 Bjarne, 1 Sasieni Ruff Root, 1 Savory's Argyll, 1 GBD 5th Avenue, and 5 MM Diplomats.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

10 Chacom
8 Petersons
3 Brighams
2 Savinelli
19 others


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

1 Brigham - pathetic I know


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

I really enjoy Savinelli. Got 3 of them. Also have one Peterson p-lip. The rest are odds n' ends.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

6— Peterson (Irish), especially the Boyne River Pipe
6 —Savinellis (Italian) especially the three Hercules and a Bing
4—Danbarks (Denmark) the Poker is special
3—Duncan Hill Aerosphere (USA)—very good cool smokers and CHEAP


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Bjarne - I have 6 of them. Plus a Johs which is basically Bjarne2.

Two Petersons, one Jirsa, and a small crappy meer that I rarely smoke from. I'm sure I missed some ...


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

8 grabows
2 petes
1 brebbia
1 jobey
1 no name meerschaum
3 mm cobs


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't really have any one brand that makes up my little collection. I have 3 - 7 pipes by several different makers: Savinelli, Peterson, Hardcastle, Parker, Kiko, Stanwell and a couple others.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

3 Missouri Meerschaum
2 Dr. Grabow
1 Peterson
1 Savinelli
1 Johs
1 No Name stamped ITALY (I think it's a Savinelli Bent Bob 2nd)

That's my whole collection


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I only have 7 pipes but 3 of them are Bjarne's.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Silly question since you own four, but I've got my eye on a particular Neerup - any feedback?


Quality Danish Pipes at a real price...I love em.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I have more Stanwells (10) than any other maker.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I just bought another Savinelli, this one a Linea Artisan from smokingpipes.com, along with a new L'Anatra. That makes 9 Savs. I guess I must like 'em. Had some trade credit so the transaction was relatively painless.

I also have my eye on a Neerup from them. Next time.


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

i have two stanwell's, the best factory made pipe imo.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

8ball917 said:


> Missouri Meerschaumipe:


I have close to 40 pipes and within the collection I have two Savenelli, Two Dunhill , Two Steve Harmon(American Artisan) and two recently acquired Mario Grandi (Italy) The rest are single.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

If I still had them all, it would be 8 Petersons. 
Just started up the collection again, so it's one Pete.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

7-Savinellis
2-Peties
1-Charatan estate I picked up this week
A few other odds and ends, all singles

Peace
Nick the Pug


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

6 Boswells
2 Stanwells
and about 10 misc and no name makers.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

3 - Boswell's
2 - Missouri Meerschaum's


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

7 Savinelli's
1 cammineto
1 Tsuge


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

With the exception of my corncob and a carved Meerschaum , all of my pipes are a smooth finish. A couple of Petes, a Savinelli and the rest are mixed.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

For me its Ardor, 1 Giove 2003, 1 Urano fantasy 2006
Johs
Tim West
Jobey
Wessex
Ben Wade #100 Danish Hand model
6 misc, Filterwell, Lorenzo,WDC, Custombilt, Bennington, no name.

Not the expansive collection, but all good smokers.

Really like the Ardors, just not their Giants, too big !


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

I really enjoy several of the Stanwell line. I've only had one of theirs that I didn't care for. It was a curved majestic with a fairly funky shape. I find a consistency in their pipes that I can rely on.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr. Grabow baby layball:

But i only have about 5 or 6 pipes and two of which are Grabows (make that 3 but i don't smoke one of them really).


----------



## axxkicker (Jul 9, 2009)

for me, i'm sticking with the one pipe brand that seems to fit me best:
aldo velani.

i bought my first one in 1995 and have tried to add a new one each year, but they're hard to come by.

i have 6 aldos at the moment and one tinder-box meerschaum which has yet to begin turning brown from use.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Basket briar, 2.

Got a nice peterson coming though.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1 Peterson (looking to get a few more hopefully)
1 PipeMaker
1 Cellini
1 Rovera
2 Dr Grabows
1 MM
2 Generic Cobs

Looking to expand my collection soon......hopefully a Brebbia (author or pot), 
I'd REALLY like an Il Duca: Il Duca Conte Smooth Chubby Billiard (D) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com (don't know if I'll ever be able to afford it though), 
also maybe a Sav or two, & and a Stanwell.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

d_day said:


> Basket briar, 2.


That's me; five baskets, two cobs, a Dr. Grabow and one Morretti that's looking around at the others wondering how it got there...


----------

